# Why You NEED to Learn SketchUp!



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

It's all about the design, baby, and doing it on the computer is the best way. I make my case in my latest blog post, "Why You NEED to learn SketchUp!" found here.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

A lot of others telling me what I "NEED" lately.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Why don't you "Post" it here?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

You really like the power of that word NEED. 

Anyhow, one of your better blogs. Especially well linked and referenced, It doesn't just tell you that you "NEED" it, it did a great job of being a demonstration of how it can help, and how one can find their first tutorials.

Thanks


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Pashley,

I need help with Skech up, so I enjoyed your post.

Some commentators really NEED to relax.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

When "need" is used in a sentence it's like being told "now" both of which don't work well with me. Kind of like a couple auctioneers in my area advertising on auctionzip then in the details just putting a link to their site. Is it really that hard to copy and paste or is it a lack of respect for the people browsing a site that they like. When the link thing is done I quit going to their auctions.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm waiting on voice recognition sketchup. It'll be a while. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I prefer smustard on my hot dogs, and I'm sticking with it no matter what anyone says!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I always wanted to learn SketchUp. Is there a free down load somewhere?

Also since the Bombing in the Middle East I have brain damage and wonder if it is easy to understand?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Gee, how did they ever manage to make anything before there were computers?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Arlin, go to the Sketchup homepage click the download button and select that you will use it for personal projects. That allows you to download the free Sketchup Make program.

Is it easy to understand? Depends. I find it very easy and intuitive, with a short learning curve. Others seem to really struggle with it. I suppose it depends on someone's computer & drafting experience and overall spatial comprehension. Some people are good at visualizing spatial relationships and others aren't. Those that are, I've found can relate better to the 2D screen showing a 3D modeled object. I have a couple friends locally that are better woodworkers than me that just cannot "get" SU, even though they are very computer savvy.

Because I found SU easy to use, I tend to use it a lot to help planning projects. I can do it faster in SU than on paper and then have the ability to easily make tweaks. It really helps when looking at proportions and joinery. For someone else, it may not be worth the amount of time struggling with the program if they have enough experience to visualize a project for themselves.

The point of showing clients a project is very valid. Just watch any home renovation program where they use CAD modeling to show someone what their house will look like once the project is done and the reactions. Personally, I find it surprising that there are that many people that cannot see past what is already there, but it's reality.

I've used SU to plan store remodels at work and it never ceases to amaze me how showing a computer rendering really advances some people's understanding of the overall project and potential problems-and these are people with quite a bit of experience in store planning and renovation.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bob , They used to use Pencil , Paper and Eraser. They actully taught that stuff in School when I was growing up. But then almost all the Jr High and High Schools had Woodworking Shop Classes as well back then , now they have almost all been turned in to Computer Labs.
But I have installed SketchUp and can use it good enough to get my ideas to where I can see them in 3D and print them for refrence in the shop.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Computers are sort of like women. You can't live with them and you can't live without them. I have a whole list of software that I would like to learn right now, including sketchup. One of these days maybe I'll find the time.

I belong to a site that teaches all sorts of software and I love it. I've taken a good many courses there and I like their teaching method. I just checked and they have about 6 courses for various versions of sketchup. I'm putting it on my list.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I need to stop reading your posts about now.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I grew up learning drafting as a pencil and paper affair, and I am glad I learned that skill. However, Sketchup is much faster to create detailed plans, that can be easily changed. When I hand sketch a drawing, it tends to be conceptual. I call it a block drawing, and all the big elements are there, but none of the details. I even use Sketchup for my block drawings now. Just rough shapes to get an idea of scale and proportions. 
Then I start a new file based on those dimensions and make a detailed plan. 
Detail is the key for me. Once I have those plans, I am set to build the piece without any guesswork.

Where are you getting your wood grain images from?


----------



## tdwilli1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have tried the Design.Click.Build site and don't find it as easy as http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/

Just another place to try if one method isn't making it click.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Pashley, it's a great post and I'm currently learning sketchup, but I agree that you should post your content here rather than force us to go elsewhere to read your blogs. Lumberjocks is free so using it as advertising one's own site is disrespectful and a bit arrogant.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think sketchup is great for others and has a place in production shops but I no not NEED Sketchup.

I am old school and do my drawings and 3D sketches for what I build. I use the drawings to make a materials list and admit to using the computer to help generate the cutting list. From the cutting list, I lay out my boards and mark them up and note which pieces are to come from each board. I really like laying the boards out and finding the grain and best pieces to make the different parts. Yes, I am old fashioned and not in a hurry and it all works for me.

I am quite computer literate but "enjoy" doing the drawings by hand. I have no doubt that in the future, things like sketchup and computers will be in all the workshops.


----------



## Hatefly (Jul 1, 2014)

While I like the program, and need more practice with it, I will always prefer a pencil and paper. I am much more efficient and creative that way. Also it's much faster to mock up 'ideas' on paper. Sure, Sketchup is fancy, but I think it should be reserved for when you have something locked in by concept.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

> Pashley, it s a great post and I m currently learning sketchup, but I agree that you should post your content here rather than force us to go elsewhere to read your blogs. Lumberjocks is free so using it as advertising one s own site is disrespectful and a bit arrogant.
> 
> - NiteWalker


Exactly. Why you are still allowed to be a member here when you act like this is beyond me…


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, listen up, John-H and NiteWalker….You've seen my postings generate a lot of traffic on them - exactly what LJ's wants, because this means they can generate more ad revenue. I have NO ads on my site, and I don't have anything to sell you guys would buy. I like to that content on my site because I also post on Twitter and Facebook, so I need a place for that content to be hosted. I don't get any comments on my postings on my site, just look. Also, the content on my site is mine to own and manipulate, and is easier to format.

So, knock it off.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I am an occasional hobby, hand tool, woodworker who builds to fit. I see no reason for me to use SketchUp


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Some have a natural ability at drawing, perhaps sketch up would be a waste of time.
I know there is different taste in furniture, but WoW!, that folding table wouldn't bring $5 in a junk store. Not exactly a reason that I would need sketch up.


----------



## ellgee (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd like to say to the reluctant-to-learn-it people: you dont need to learn all the bells & whistles.

A simple thing I do frequently is:
1) Given the dimensions of the wood I have, calc the possible sizes of box that can be made;
2) Draw the basics in Sketchup: just a square on the ground then raise it up, then
draw lines where the joins will show.
Now if the fly-around-view looks like a Kleenex-box-cover, change something.
Which is way easier in SU than on paper.

Sometimes you cannot be sure without colouring the parts. 
As a quickie I might just use plain pale-brown and medium-brown to represent 2 woods.
Surely most people in LJs are creative enough to imagine those as maybe maple & walnut (?)

Now getting beyond the very basics:
If/when more realism is needed, I have taken photos of wood, and created textures of them; this
was necessary because the woods that come with Sketchup are not very representative of
Australian woods. I usually create each in a Horiz and a Vert version, it's easier the 
other way of telling SU which way to lay it.

One more hint:
When mixing curves with other shapes, the Intersect Faces tool is useful.
I can expand on that if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Pashley - your posts do not generate traffic for this site. That traffic is already here. Your posts generate traffic for your site. Don't be ridiculous.

I find many of your blog posts to be arrogant and off putting, as well. I imagine that is reflective of your personality.

Post your stuff here, or stop posting. All you are doing is advertising your site.

Duh!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Again, wrong.

Many people find my posts to be helpful, and they come back to LJs to follow and comment on threads I start. If I had just posted on my site and never mentioned it here, that traffic wouldn't be here.

AGAIN, I have the material on my site so that I can better format it, and I also have traffic incoming from other places, like Twitter and Facebook. I can also control the content, editing it anytime. Can't do that here.

If you feel my writing is arrogant and off putting, that's on you. But the number of views my posts get shows that a lot of guys are interested in my posts, and many learn things they wouldn't have otherwise. My posts aren't hateful, aren't out to be divisive - but they are titled to get your interest, true. For example, in this thread, Why You NEED to Learn Sketchup" the "NEED" is meant to be in the vein of "you gotta check this out" - not as a requirement for woodworking. Everyone knows you don't need SU.

So please, stop the insults.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Don't use sketchup but I do use ketchup.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nobody comes to LJs because you post here. They may find value in what you post, but you are not the reason anyone comes here. To think that is arrogant.

Big surprise.

I never insulted you. I said that I found your posts arrogant and off putting. That's more about me than you.

If I were to insult you, it would be clearer than that.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm sure that none of my projects would have been better in any respect through the use of CAD. I'd rather make stuff than pictures.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Pashly, it doesn't take much smarts to figure out that you link back to your site to get more hits to move your name further up the list on search engines. That's the only reason. Quit insulting our intelligence with all your other bullcrap excuses. If that's not the reason the only other explanation there is would be that your just too damn lazy to copy and paste. That's all it takes.

Now for your topic, 
I didn't go to your link because I feel your reasoning for not posting here is deceptive, 
but I agree that SU is a great tool (for anybody that wants to use it.)


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't really care about your speculation, Iwud4u. Those are my reasons, they are honest, and that's the way it is.

Really, what's with the hate?


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Not hate, I don't hate anyone. I don't even know you. 
Just wish you would have enough respect for this site, that you use, to post your opinions and subjects here.
No reason you have to link anything back to your site. just hold down the left click button cover all your words hit copy, come here and hit paste. Everybody would love you instead of giving you hostility.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

It's not hate if someone is delusional, and another person points it out.

Fact of the matter is, if you dropped off the face of the earth the traffic on LJs wouldn't drop by a single page view. You do not drive traffic to LJs.

You don't post your material here because it drives people to your site.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, ok, what a bunch.

Sorry guys, but I'm not engaging you anymore. I've told you the facts, you have some reason you don't want to believe them, and that's that. If you don't want to follow what I post on here, maybe you should just ignore what I do post?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

You know, reading this entire thread I was thinking I was reading about SU, which I have grown to love by the way. Sure everyone is unique and different in their own way, some love SU, some don't. I happen to be very average with a pencil and paper, but SU allows me to bring to life projects that are planned for future customers. It is simply awesome in my book.

But more to the point of where I feel the general idea of this thread is going with the negative responses. At first I thought you were linking to a lumberjocks.com blog that you were doing. Since I have never clicked on your included links I did not know. This thread shed some light on this subject in that you are linking to your own sight and attracting traffic from this site to go to your site. That is the ethical and self promoting situation many are upset about.

In the past I have known of many members that will do an educational blog right here on this site, and they may even post a thread to drive traffic to the blog that is hosted on this LJ site. But what you are doing is very different.

What if I began running threads saying things like:

Learn about Sketch up on this link (insert my business web site)

Check out this subject regarding high quality tools on this link (insert my business web site)

How auctions can enhance a business owner's ability to increase company production and increase bottom line (insert my business web site)

Top 3 reason why I prefer PM66 saws for our shop, if you are curious just click here (insert my business web site)

Well, I think you get the point. What would I be doing with those posts, would they be aimed at helping others, or helping myself. Sure they would help others, but I would also be getting free advertising through LJ at the expense of the members who do not come here to see my web site.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Hmmm,

I wonder if they will turn on stumpy nubs, GWW, or that great chair maker from Canada, they link to their sites.

There is a link on the main page to a video about making a circ saw guide. I bet they are getting ready to rip davidH a new one for having the nerve to link to his own site.

Make that 2 of the 3 videos link to external sites (one is even a pro shop) go git 'em!


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

> Wow, ok, what a bunch.
> 
> Sorry guys, but I m not engaging you anymore. I ve told you the facts, you have some reason you don t want to believe them, and that s that. If you don t want to follow what I post on here, maybe you should just ignore what I do post?
> 
> - pashley


Don't just not engage us, leave. You don't have anything to contribute other than your personal beliefs. You can do that on your self contained web site where no one can give you feedback.

I see nothing but self promotion on your behalf. It's a great opportunity for self promotion on this site but you have gone well and beyond what people tolerate. You're own arrogance has led you to believe what your doing is ok.

Paul


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I have sketchup and ketchup - I much prefer ketchup to sketchup.

Especially now after upgrading twice to SU Pro.7.0 I am told that I NEED to PAY them another $300.00 to enable my "old " SU to read SU Pro8.0 files. - This ain't gonna happen.


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned 2D drafting in high school shop class and went on to use SolidWorks in college and professionally ($5,000 for the basic version). For some reason, I just can't "get" the hang of SketchUp. I wish I could…3D modeling is how I prefer to design. Most of the time I'll just hammer out a quick isometric/orthographic drawing instead off struggling with SU.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Sketchup is especially powerful when you get the Cutlist plug in for it… I use it on all my projects and it speeds everything up significantly, also KK Tools makes a joinery plug in that will create all sorts of joints with just a few clicks, great for projects like the one I am working on (slowly) right now with 104 mortise and tenons. I figure every hour in Sketchup could save me up to two in the shop.

That said I NEED food, air, water and shelter.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Dylan,
You need sketchup because the op knows what everyone needs, I would go as far as saying you can't do any woodworking without the op approving your methods prior to you build. You should definitely provide him build information and let him write off on it wether it be approved or dis approved by him alone..

Only he, the wise man knows what we really need.

I have 280sq ft of flooring to lay tomorrow but I haven't heard from Pashley to make sure that my humidity level and oak flooring has aclimatized property.

Damn, I've never been held up on a project like this before, I hope he chimes in soon so I can finically have guidance for my new property, I also am in need of a life coach to tell me what to do and what I need.

Pashley! Help! I need your guidance!

Paul


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not leaving Paul, Chris208 and Iwud4u, and won't be bullied by the likes of you. I don't know exactly why you want to take a crap on me, but I'm not standing still why you do it.

If you don't like the threads I open, don't read them, it's that simple.

But a lot of guys get something valuable from my posts, and I won't stop helping out others because of whatever issues you have. I give back, because I've been helped out - a lot - by guys on here helping me solve problems or giving me feedback about my projects over the course of my 6 year membership.

I've contacted an LJ admin to apprise them of this situation, and if they feel that I should not be linking back to my website to read - not an advertisement, not spam, not hateful rhetoric on an ad-less little blog - THEN I will stop doing it, and respect their wishes.

Lots of guys have their websites in their signatures which appear in every post or comment they make; I wonder if you bully them too?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It is so sorry to read this thread and what it is degenerated into. The discussion about Sketchup is fine and it seems that there are two camps…those who think that it is great and others who do not NEED it. This part is fine.

The discussion about links to commercial websites is another issue and is clearly up to the owners of this site. Personally, I do not care for the links as they are simply an advertisement. I think that if people want to link to a commercial site of their own that is selling stuff, they should be paying LJ just like the other advertisers do. Using a catchy title to a thread so that you link to a commercial site is also just an advertisement. It is what it is and IMHO should not be allowed. BUT, I do not run this site and not my decision. All I can do is avoid posts by certain people.

All of the garbage about hate and "crap on me" is a waste and certainly is not a good advertisement for a linked site.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

But here's the deal…again, for the 100th time…my website that I link to has NO ads, and nothing LJs would buy. I simply link there to be better able to control my content, and format it. I also have links coming in from Twitter and Facebook, so obviously, they need a place to go as well.

I could see it if my website was full of ads, and I was just trying to leech ad views from LJs, but that's not the case. If anything, I'm helping to generate LJs' views…


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

> I simply link there to be better able to control my content, and format it
> 
> - pashley


Why don't you understand that you are being completely disrespectful to this site??

I am a moderator on a popular car forum. If someone was to continue to link to their own site to drive traffic there, they would be banned, plain and simple

LJ even gives you a blog where you could post and in fact, you do have a post about the very same table that you are using in your sketchup example. What was so difficult about that?

Its all about page ranking - the more links you have to YOUR website, the better off YOU are. YOU may not have any ads or something to sell TODAY, but who knows what your plans are in the future.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I have messed with Sketchup for several years and finally my last two projects I have drawn up on sketchup with the cutlist add-on it has been very helpful and while I still rough sketch on paper. I am now refining and drawing to scale on sketchup. I like what I get out. It does take me longer to draw on the computer but that will change as I use the program.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am not certain that I understand the "Products for Sale" portion of the site and the comment that it has "nothing that LJ's would buy"

I really wish that LJ would close this thread…..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure how much skechtup would help me nor whether or not I can scrape up the time to learn it. I just love computers and computers is a hobby of mine just like electronics and photography. I also love metalworking. It's just a complicated world we live in.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It is all about attitude


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Jay

Which do I down load the Sketchup Pro 2014 or Sketchup Make?

Thank you


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Sketchup Make - that's the free program. The other will cost you $600 and is aimed toward professional users.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Jay.

It is downloading now. Is there a free program that can teach me how to use it?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

There are several tutorial websites and youtube channels out there. I've never used any enough to be able to to give a recommendation. I think there are some threads on LJ if you do a search.

The way I started was to use the tutorials from the program's designers. After that, drew out a very simple project and then gradually working up to more complex ones, trying to incorporate one or two new skills each time. If I got stuck, I used the program's help feature or Googled up an answer.

Good luck.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Let's make sure that we handle disagreements in a respectful manner to that we can come to solutions when we need to do.

Although I would definitely prefer to see more content included (at least a nice blurb) here on LJ when you are referring to your own site (provided it isn't to draw members to ads or something the member is selling) I really don't see a huge issue with this thread.

It really comes down to balance. If the majority of threads a member starts link back to their own information, that really starts looking like self promotion. If however, they are blended in between a lot of threads started without referring back to their own stuff, that is only rarely an issue.

I am now respectfully requesting that we get back to the topic of this thread. Any further issues can be discussed with me privately by private message or we can address the subject of referring to your own sites in another thread.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Pasley,

As always, you have a unique way of dividing LJ's into at least two camps.

I will have to give you an "A" on your marketing efforts; even though I totally disagree with your tactics. I for one think if you want to write a forum topic or blog topic for LJ's, than it should be posted here on LJ's.

Yes, for the hundreth time, you have explanined your reasoning for directing everyone to your web-site, but for anyone that understands at least a little about how the web world works understands, the more traffic you can drive to your site will help your placement with each search engine. (I'm guessing that's why you have a counter on your web-site), so you can keep track of activity.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with that, but that's why I think it upsets so many here on your tactics and trying to make everyone believe you do it only for ease and control of your content and somehow you are generating traffic for LJ's.

I also found your tactic on facebook quite interesting. Yes, I went there too and have to admit I was really impressed with all your furniture you had pictured. I was in awe that you actually had built more furniture in your career than I have in the past 30 years. . . . . . . . . . . than I clicked on some of the pictures, only to realize you had simply pinned someone else's work like we do on Pintrest.

I'll give you credit, you don't lie that it's your work, but you do let people assume that it's your work unless they actually click on one of the pieces. ? ? ? ? ?

Kind of reminds me of the time I did a house full of custom cabinets for a client (kitchen, all vanities, laundry room, built in china cabinet, home entertainment center, fire place mantel, wet bar and a complete home office) only for him to start a woodworking business a year later and I found out he took pictures of all the work in his house to show perspective customers and let them assume it was pictures of actual projects he built. If they asked, he would simply tell them this was the type work he could do, but he didn't have any good pictures of his work.

If you really want to help LJ's and it's members, than post your forums and blogs here also.

I wrote a couple blog series here on LJ's and I'm pleased that I've had over 32,000 total reads on the two series, but I didn't do it to drive numbers for my web-site or trying to create more numbers for the LJ site. I simply wrote the series to help other woodworkers………….I guess you could say, "paying forward".

Try it, you may like it.

Best of luck with your business and your marketing.

Regards,


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Sorry Cricket,

I was writing while you were posting, but I still feel it is something that should be discussed here on LJ's.

Feel free to remove my previous post if you find it offensive to the OP or others.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

As anyone who's watched my posts already knows, I've relied heavily upon Sketchup for years to make working drawings and do cost estimates. Kerkythea is also a program I have installed and I've done several renderings for clients.

Funny thing is that the more jobs I complete and the bigger the portfolio becomes, the more I avoid giving the client detailed renderings. I've started moving towards making fuzzy conceptual sketches in Sketchup and sending those to clients. This is a spin-off of advice I was once given regarding the short-coming of detailed computer presentations. Clients will want to pick over the details and make life miserable for the designer if they can see the profile of every piece of molding. With fuzzy drawings, they approve the general idea then I get to make the calls on the intricate stuff.

It takes confidence to take that initiative but after many projects, that confidence is there. Once furniture-makers get a good reputation and can back it up with pictures and testimonials, clients are more willing to leave decisions in their hands.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Sorry Cricket,
> 
> I was writing while you were posting, but I still feel it is something that should be discussed here on LJ s.
> 
> ...


No worries, that happens to me too and your response was respectful.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Jay

Thank you.

If you or anyone else may know. I am looking for something like this to make Segmented turnings. I just want to be able to do something on computer so I can do changes or enlarging or making it smaller without using a pencil's eraser.

Thanks


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

To be fair on pencil drafting, it can get better then a note pad and a too short dull pencil.

Such as a fully adjustable solid drafting table with a nice chair, drafting machines with any scale one would need, 2mm lead holders with graded leads, and a true point sharpener.
Of course an electric eraser, and vellum paper.

Many of the drafting tools are precision instruments, and a pleasure to use for me.

Toss in an overhead projector and film, a drawing can be projected to full scale on a work piece.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

pashley, has requested that his thread be closed…


----------

